# 7 weeks after D&C and I think it's finally finished



## truly_blessed

This isn't to scare anyone as D&C was right thing to do for me, more to reassure anyone who hasn't stopped spotting, bleeding, cramping etc 7 weeks later. It's a bit scary when everyone else seems to be bleeding for a few days then recovered and really does get worrying but this is what happened to me:

20/11 - found out had blighted ovum
23/11 - had d&c late in the afternoon

not much pain after op, bit of bleeding then brown tissue and spotting on and off

01/12 - had scan, some retained products
02/12 - flew to america

still brown tissue and bits, no new blood for a while, on a couple of days had a flood of blood and large clots but then nothing for a few more days. really was on and off all the time. 

15/12 - went back for another scan when I got home, still some retained products but was told they would comeout with next AF and to return after it had finished

still the old blood on and off again, kept thinking it had finished then it came back. The odd morning I would wake up with cramps and then brown tissue came out.

26/12 - another rush of brown tissue and big clots

then stopped again and brown bits for a few days

31/12 - the worst cramps ever for 4 hours and lots of red blood and red tissue. Every other day since then I wake up at 4/5am with bad cramps and passed more fresh blood.

08/01 - another scan showed uterus was empty but lots of clots around my cervix waiting to come out. dr tried to remove but cervix was to tender so said it would come out naturally, maybe later that day. gave me some stronger pain killers for bedtime as it was interfering with work.

09/01 - no pain, just went to the toilet as usual and felt what I thought was blood, but when I wiped it was a grey, brown, red type lump of something that was firmish and I can only describe as having a 'brain like' texture. It was about 5 cm x 2 cm and just slipped out without any pain. After that I have some bleeding just like a normal AF now. I think that was what had been causing all the pain for the past week.

Here's my theory, I think they missed some with the D&C and the grey thing was either some of the sac or all of the sac, I dunno. It certainly didn't look like anything else I had passed in the last 7 weeks. I think this was blocking my cervix and causing the cramps when the blood was trying to get out. I think when she tried to remove it yesterday, she dislodged it and it turned around and managed to escape ... finally. I also think maybe the blood was AF as it was new blood and the uterus is sparkling clean now.

The moral of this story I suppose is don't freak out too much if you carry on spotting after D&C, just make sure you get it checked every 2-3 weeks and definatley ASAP if it starts to smell. 

For me I went as the last thing I wanted was an infection in america but otherwise I'd say give it a few weeks then go to EPU or doctor, then another 2 or 3 weeks, then go back. This was my 3rd scan yesterday after D&C and EPU were more than happy to help and explain what they saw.

It was still the best thing for me to do given my circumstances, I just wish I had something like this to read when I was up at 5am in the morning, scanning the internet for anything that resembled my story.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

*** UPDATE ****

19/01/10 - the heaviest AF ever, no pain but I did take strong painkillers as soon as I realised there was fresh blood again so maybe it would have been painful but I masked it. It was so bad I couldn't leave the bathrrom and for the first couple of hours lost lots of clots and blood every 10 minutes or so. After that about 3 times an hour then it finally subsided after about 5 hours. Very red blood, lots of clots. it's gone again now.

*** UPDATE ***

28/01/10 - currently on CD 26 with ovulation confirmed by CBFM on CD15, finally it looks like things are back to normal. had to odd pain over the last few days so I think AF is on her way. just hoping she hangs on for a few days more then I'll be bang on the 28 days cycle and really couldn't wish for anything better after the nightmare I had.

*** UPDATE ***

09/04/10 - all back to normal after the last update. had 2 cycles that have both settled at 30 days bang on with ovulation at day 15 on both cycles so it's all looking good now, thankfully. there is a light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## lolly25

Hi hun, just read your post i glad things are starting to settle down, what you described comin away on the 9th sounds like placenta left behind. My bleeding subsided for a few days then last night was doubled over with pain on my left side only. This morning its gone i dont know whether ive had an overian cyst that burst last night. Ive had some reddy/pink spotting this mornin, but i know i ov'ed about 5 days ago. Wish i had tried more to get dr's last week but with all the bad wheather and the kids being off school its been impossible. I dont know whether to scrap my hopes for a bfp this month in light of the spotting. Its now 8 weeks since my erpc and i trying so hard to stay with a pma but i feel like im clutching at straws x x :nope: x


----------



## truly_blessed

oh lolly, do you not have an early pregnany unit nearby? they've been really good with the scans and I rang them and told them what was going on and they said come straight up and we'll scan you. skips out the dr bit, I only rang at 9am on friday morning, got there at about 10:30 and was seen to and out within half an hour. it is funny the pain is only on one side. you're right too, could have been placenta, hence all the bleeding if it had still been drawing blood. xx


----------



## sk100

Hiya

Hope you are well. I was about to PM you but saw your post. I have been reading your experience of bleeding. I think I may have some issue althought I have not been scanned since ERPC. It has been 7 weeks since my op and no period. I think I have ovulated twice and in between had one night of awful ache but no blood. I had my tissues sent of for testing and it said no sac identified - I just assumed it had been absorbed. But maybe the sac is still retained and preventing my period. I have had absolutely no spotting. Wanted to ask if I can just turn up at Leight EPU on Monday for a scan? 

Glad it is all over for you :hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

hi S :hugs:

It's been a real pain for me over the last week or so but I'm sure that's it now.

When I spoke to Leigh on Friday they said it was an open clinic and just to turn up, I asked did I need an appointment and they said no. Same when I went on 15/12, they said just turn up and wait.

It was really quiet yesterday, think the weather had put people off. They have been really good. They open at 9am so I'd just give them a ring and explain it's been 7 weeks and you have pain but no bleeding and you haven't been scanned since op. They don't know it's only been one night of pain and you they assess you once you're there before you see the doctor anyway so you tell them what's actually happened then, once they've agreed to see you. I personaly haven't had any problems and I'm sure they would just scan me if I turned up but might be best to ring as it is a bit of a trek, especially in this weather. Like lolly said, I think mine was placenta. I do find it a bit strange and worrying that they don't automatically do a follow up scan at any point unless you instigate it. xx


----------



## sk100

Thanks so much for your advice - really helpful. Will go on Monday.


----------



## lolly25

Hi hun just to update you, i phoned the epu this morning , told them about the bleeding, and was basically fobbed off, was told that 'nothing' would be left after an erpc , and because ive had neg pt that im ok and sounds like ive got disfunctional bleeding. when i asked could i be scanned for reassurance i was told no, and go and see my gp and get antibiotics?? so in effect ive got disfunctional bleeding but antibiotics are for infection and i aint got any smelly or unpleasent coloured discharge!!!! Goin to make app at gp's want an U/S doing i need to know x


----------



## smidgen

gosh - haven't you had a time of it trulyblessed! am glad things are settling down for you now. take care xx


----------



## TripleB

Trulyblessed - your description of what you passed on the 9th sounds exactly like the sac I passed on the morning of my ERPC. I took some tablets first to dilate the cervix and within 5 minutes I was bleeding heavily and a passed golfball sized grey lump. The nurse said it looked like the sac had come away but I had the ERPC to finish the job. I really hope this is over for you now and you can look to the future. X


----------



## sue247

truly_blessed, i know it has not been easy for you, i am glad to hear that it is finally over for you, and your body can start getting back to normal!


----------



## truly_blessed

lolly that's shocking!!! I can catogorically state that 7 and a falf weeks after op I still had products left. It's funny that you're having so much trouble and they've been more than happy to scan me. I went via the GP first time and he 'had a look' then said he could refer me to hospital and to go straight up as he could see a plug, that was on 2nd Dec. Fingers xd you'll have better luck with the doctor. I told mine I was going to america for 8 days the following day and didn't want to end up in hospital there so whether or not that made a difference I don' know :hugs::hugs:



lolly25 said:


> Hi hun just to update you, i phoned the epu this morning , told them about the bleeding, and was basically fobbed off, was told that 'nothing' would be left after an erpc , and because ive had neg pt that im ok and sounds like ive got disfunctional bleeding. when i asked could i be scanned for reassurance i was told no, and go and see my gp and get antibiotics?? so in effect ive got disfunctional bleeding but antibiotics are for infection and i aint got any smelly or unpleasent coloured discharge!!!! Goin to make app at gp's want an U/S doing i need to know x


----------



## truly_blessed

thanks Smidgen, TripleB and Sue. I've had no more pain or red blood since that piece of whatever it was on sat morning so I'm sure that's it now. Just ever so slight spotting that's all but gone. I guess I was one of the unlucky ones who the D&C didn't clear it for, but in many ways lucky that this didn't happen sooner when I was in america. That would have been a right nightmare.


----------



## lolly25

Hi hun just to let you know i went the doctors today and he gave me tablets to stop me bleeding i have to take 40 over ten days. I told him there is a chance i may of got caught and he cant guarentee there safe in pregnancy so ive got the tablets and he said i can start to take them when im ready, im gonna give it 5 days and if still spotting do a test and if neg then take them x x


----------



## sk100

Hi
Just thought I would share my experience. I haven't had any bleeding since ERPC - no periods for 7.5 weeks now. Sore boobs never went away and so I was worried I had retained products. I went to the same EPU this morning as truly and they were brilliant. I got scanned, which showed no retained products and a lining of 6mm. That isn't very thick but 7mm is min for implantation so not bad considered my lining was removed. I asked if I needed to take tablets to bring on a period and the doc said that would just screw up my system and to let nature take it course. I am feeling very paranoid about scarring. I have had 2 ovulations and period cramps exactly mid-way but no blood. If period does not arrive in 2 weeks, I am off to see a consultant who specialises in asherman's. I have a feeling that something isn't quite right.


----------



## Livia

*Sk100*, I have the same fear... but it's been only 5 weeks for me... Please let me know how that goes. Finding about Asherman's was a shocker for me - I really wish I hadn't had the D&C...


----------



## sk100

Hi Livia

I knew about asherman's before erpc but thought the risk was low. The past few months have been one disaser after another for me.

What makes you think you have asherman's - no period and cyclical bleeding is a symptm (which I have). I have just ovulated and so if no period in the next 2 weeks, then something is wrong with me. I am gathering as much info at the moment. Many women who have this condition go on to have babies provided it is treated with great care. Can you belive there are only 2 specialists in the whole country? I have written to the consultant to ask if it is too early to be freaking out. Will see what he says.

By the way, it is still normal not to have a period after 5 weeks. I was told 4-6 weeks by my doc. After 8 weeks is when one needs to worry. 

Would be interested to hear more about you.:hugs:

Sorry for hijacking!


----------



## Livia

I know, for myself it's just paranoid thoughts creeping in. Kind of "the unlikely has happened... it could strike again"... I guess I'm just in a pessimistic mood. My doctor never told me about such risks, and told me AF would be back with 30-40 days... and well, that's not true... So I no longer trust her at all and want to get the most info possible. I should ask to see someone if 8 weeks do go by, right?

What angers me is I would have been fine with expectant management, but was never offered it. I was empty or very nearly so, so I think it would have been enough and I'd never have gone through the operating table and the risks associated with it.

I hope your problem sorts itself out soon. Do keep me posted! :hugs::hugs:

And yes, sorry for hijacking!!! :flower::flower::flower: I do want updates on the other stories, too, Truly and Lolly :) It's been very reassuring (you know what I mean...) to find out how experiences can vary so much.. Without it I'd have really freaked out by now.


----------



## truly_blessed

Hijack away girls, I only started this thread as I'd spent quite a few mornings at 5am (cramping) frantically searching for anyone else who was cramping 6 weeks after D&C and could find very little. The hope being that someone, maybe 2 years later even, would stumble across it and realise that they weren't alone and what to do.

Please feel free to add what you can about your experiences.

Sorry you're both having these problems and I'm glad Leigh EPU did what they could for you S. They have been very good to me. it sounds like you saw the same doctor as me, she is very keen on the line 'let nature take it's course' I've heard it about 5 times from her now but, at the minute, it seems she was right.


----------



## Livia

Ok... I have a question that just fits into this theme... TMI coming...

About 5 days ago I was spotting and curiosity got the better of me... Cervix felt soft as it's supposed to when near ovulation. Mucus was all brown but did the string thing like EWCM is supposed to... then a day or two later cervix got harder, etc... I thought that was it and AF should be here some 2 weeks after that. Today I cramp a bit, so I check again and... same thing!

Anyone had this? It IS still normal in the crazy-post-D&C way, isn't it?

I'm so tired of all this... :shrug: Blah!


----------



## lolly25

Hi hun i know how your feeling i dont know if im coming or going, one minute i have nothing the next im spotting bright red then hour or so later nothing again but a bit of brown cm. I so want to take these tablets but cant bring myself to do it till i know for def im not preg and +opk and temp rise indicates that im 9dpo, did a pt thia mornin BFN gonna give it till monday then if im still BFN then i think i will start taking them. My body is tourmenting me i want this to be over !! 
I had no ewcm when i ov'd just wcm x so your body may off not ovd the first time and geared up to ov again ???
:hugs:


----------



## Livia

Lolly, I think your wait is worse!! :hugs: I hope it gets better either way... I'm not sure I get it right... if you're still positive, you'd be pregnant and that'd be good, right?

I never have red blood, just bit of brown. I usually take that as a good sign but sometimes doubt creeps in... Blah!


----------



## lolly25

Livia said:


> Lolly, I think your wait is worse!! :hugs: I hope it gets better either way... I'm not sure I get it right... if you're still positive, you'd be pregnant and that'd be good, right?
> 
> I never have red blood, just bit of brown. I usually take that as a good sign but sometimes doubt creeps in... Blah!

Hi hun i havent been getting +pt, i waiting to see if i caught my eggy as i ov'd on the 4th/5th jan x x


----------



## Livia

Ah, I see. It's just in case... :/ 

Good luck, anyway!!


----------



## lolly25

Hey girls an update, THANK god I hung on and never took the tablets off the dr's i never got my BFP , but i did get the :witch: yesterday never have i been so happy and excited she came, Bang on 30 days from when i started spotting (after a 5 day break, from erpc bleeding) MY CYCLE is back to usual :happydance::happydance: , Now one thing all the nurses and my dr who said nothing left after my ERPC was talking nonsense!!! Ive had what i could only describe as membranes come away , been in some pain but edge taken off with pain killers.
My hope now is this af will clean it all out ready to lay a fresh bed for my eggy this month im so excited ttc, as if i did get a BFP last month would of worried with all the spotting and yay i hope i will now stop spotting so nearly 9 weeks later my ordeal may be finally over !!! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and :dust: :dust: :dust: to allx x x x x x x


----------



## debgreasby

Whoop whoop, hurrah for the witch xxx


----------



## Beadette

Brill Hun! Get bonking! Lol x


----------



## sar35

Bring on the bonkin xx


----------



## truly_blessed

FINALLY!!!! great news Lolly. I've been 'clean' so to speak since 9th Jan when what looks like the sac came out but started just this morning with very light red bleeding again. Possibly first AF or another AF, who knows! I don't think it's related to the D&C bleeding anymore. Might start with CBFM today and see what that comes up with. xx


----------



## lolly25

truly_blessed said:


> FINALLY!!!! great news Lolly. I've been 'clean' so to speak since 9th Jan when what looks like the sac came out but started just this morning with very light red bleeding again. Possibly first AF or another AF, who knows! I don't think it's related to the D&C bleeding anymore. Might start with CBFM today and see what that comes up with. xx

Hi hun could it possibly be ovulation spotting ??? x x :hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

OMG did I ever speak too soon .... again! About an hour after I typed that, I felt a gush and ran to the toilet, big gush of blood and clots. Had to stay there for about 20 minutes. I'd taken painkillers already so no pain but so much blood, so bad that I've had to leave work as I could feel clots every 10 minutes or so and had to keep going to the toilet. I've got home and had another rush. It looks like AF to me as very red and lots and lots of lining in it. Hopefully it will wear off in the next hour or so but it almost had me to the hospital at one point. If it doesn't stop in the next few hours or I start feeling unwell I'll get myself over. I just think it's really really heavy AF now.


----------



## Beadette

Oh gosh! Hope it gets better soon Hun xx


----------



## lolly25

truly_blessed said:


> OMG did I ever speak too soon .... again! About an hour after I typed that, I felt a gush and ran to the toilet, big gush of blood and clots. Had to stay there for about 20 minutes. I'd taken painkillers already so no pain but so much blood, so bad that I've had to leave work as I could feel clots every 10 minutes or so and had to keep going to the toilet. I've got home and had another rush. It looks like AF to me as very red and lots and lots of lining in it. Hopefully it will wear off in the next hour or so but it almost had me to the hospital at one point. If it doesn't stop in the next few hours or I start feeling unwell I'll get myself over. I just think it's really really heavy AF now.

OMG hun that sounds really heavy i hope its calmed down for you by now, ive had what i would call a normalish af with little extras, but maybe its because i bled for nearly 8 weeks so not loads left :shrug::shrug: Hope your feeling better today huni :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

it went thankfully, lasted about 5 hours and then stopped altogether and it hasn't come back yet. I thought it was coming back today but nothing so maybe that was it for another month. time will tell. xx


----------



## sounder

i am sorry to hear of your loss.

i started bleeding at 11weeks, 4 days and after multiple ultrasounds and taking misoprotol twice, i am still bleeding 40 days later. the results of some blood work that was done this afternoon will help my OB determine if i need a D&C or not tomorrow. i wish i had it done weeks ago, but now with the prospect of it looming i am terrified - does it hurt? i had hoped the procedure would "stop" the bleeding and now i am nervous hearing that you continued to bleed for seven weeks. ugh.


----------



## truly_blessed

I appear to be one of the rare exceptions to the rule Sounder so I wouldn't worry about it if you do need the D&C. The operation itself was nothing and over very quickly. I think I was in hospital for about 7 hours and almost half of that time was paperwork. Very occasionally it seems they don't get everything, I have read it's done 'blindly' but I'm not sure how true this is, so they just go off experience as to whether or not they think they have got everything out. From the people on here who have had D&C I'd probably say 90-95% had a little bleeding for a few days then nothing until next AF (and then that was very light). Don't let my experience put you off, if you've been bleeding already for 40 days I would say a lot of it has already gone and the D&C would be just to remove the last bits. :hugs:


----------

